# what happens if you dont have enough cals



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

i have a sbs2003 box and currently have 10 cals
im am using all 10...i think...but am not sure

i want to add another laptop to my network
what will happen if the cals are exhausted? my server wont shutdown will it?

thanks


----------



## displacedbeachbu (Jun 18, 2009)

It ships with 5 CALs did you add five somehow with out activating through MS? 

The Licenses console displays the total number of CALs that have been activated on the server and maximum number of clients that were connected since the last server restart. This provides a quick indicator as to whether additional CALs should be purchased. It does not provide a real-time license monitor. You will need to maintain records of what you have purchased, and how you have assigned the first 5 CALs that come with the server.

You can purchase additional CALs from any sales channel you preferretail, through a Microsoft volume licensing agreement, or from your hardware manufacturer or providerand use those CALs with your server.

User CALs and device CALs are only available in 5-packs and 20-packs. You cannot buy a 20-pack of user CALs and split it into, for instance, 16-user and 4-device CALs.


----------

